# G-Loomis wanted



## kentuckybassman (Feb 26, 2008)

Just thought I would ask if anyone had a SPARE G-Loomis sitting around :lol: 
Never hurts to ask :roll:


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

No, But I have a decal for the new caravan if you want it! :wink:


----------



## redbug (Feb 27, 2008)

i have 5 rods in the garage that need to be sent back under warranty
i may sel them when i get them back..

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2008)

redbug said:


> i have 5 rods in the garage that need to be sent back under warranty
> i may sel them when i get them back..
> 
> Wayne



Keep me posted!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 27, 2008)

redbug said:


> i have 5 rods in the garage that need to be sent back under warranty
> i may sel them when i get them back..
> 
> Wayne



Five G-Loomis'! :shock: . What happened to them?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 27, 2008)

St. Croix!


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2008)

esquired said:


> St. Croix!



I threw mine away in the trash when it broke.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > St. Croix!
> ...



Lifetime Warranty on mine


----------



## redbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I have around 15 loomis rods. plus the 5 that are broken. over the years things happen broken tips, cracked on a hook set.. The major damage happened when I was on vacation and was going from one of my cabins to the other and a drunk pulled out in front of me, I hit the brakes and stopped but the deep cycle battery in the back of the truck took out 3 rods.. ouch!! 

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 27, 2008)

> ...the deep cycle battery in the back of the truck took out 3 rods.. ouch!!



Ouch is right! :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > i have 5 rods in the garage that need to be sent back under warranty
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> No, But I have a decal for the new caravan if you want it! :wink:


COOL!! Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > No, But I have a decal for the new caravan if you want it! :wink:
> ...



PM me your address! Have you given it to me before?


----------

